# adj + demais o demasiado + adj



## Dawei

ola pessoal, estava lendo algo que escreveu alguém aqui e esperava que vôces podem explicar-mo. Esta é a frase:

_no caso é bonita demais para alguém._

É normal usar esta construção em vez de "demasiada bella?" Tém alguma diferença em significação? 

(Por favor corrija os meus erros)

obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Dawei said:


> olá pessoal, estava lendo algo que alguém escreveu aqui e esperava que vocês podem pudessem/possam explicar-mo. Esta é a frase:
> 
> _no caso é bonita demais para alguém._
> 
> É normal usar esta construção em vez de "demasiado bela?" Tem alguma diferença em significação?
> 
> (Por favor corrijam os meus erros)
> 
> obrigado


 
Bem-vindo Dawei!  

Acho que é apenas uma questão de uso geral. Preferimos dizer: _bonita demais para_ do que _demasiado bela_. Ou melhor, há muito mais ocasiões em que dizemos _bonita demais para_.... do que _demasiado bela_!
Anyway, lembre-se que estou falando sobre o uso no Brasil!


----------



## Demetre

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo Dawei!
> 
> Acho que é apenas uma questão de uso geral. Preferimos dizer: _bonita demais para_ do que _demasiado bela_. Ou melhor, há muito mais ocasiões em que dizemos _bonita demais para_.... do que _demasiado bela_!
> Anyway, lembre-se que estou falando sobre o uso no Brasil!



Por isso que costuma-se usar a expressão "é muita areia pro meu caminhão", relacionada em outro post. Ou seja, "_é muita areia_ (é bonita demais) para (no caso a própria pessoa) "_pro meu caminhão_".


----------



## Alandria

Tenho reparado que portugueses utilizam muito a palavra "demasiado" informalmente.

No Brasil essa palavra tem um tom mais formal. 

*Dawei

*"Demasiado" não se flexiona para "demasiada", porque é advérbio. Lembre-se disso.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Tenho reparado que portugueses utilizam muito a palavra "demasiado" informalmente.
> 
> No Brasil essa palavra tem um tom mais formal.
> 
> *Dawei
> 
> *"Demasiado" não se flexiona para "demasiada", porque é advérbio. Lembre-se disso.



Demasiado não é apenas usado como advérbio.

Nesse caso é advérbio, logo "demasiado bela".

Mas por exemplo noutros casos já não o é, como em "Há demasiado pão na mesa".

Exemplo do feminino: "Há demasiada gente a concorrer para um só lugar."
Neste caso não se poderia dizer "Há demasiado gente".

Nestes casos é um adjectivo que significa "excessivo".


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada, MOC.
É que a palavra em questão está realmente em completo desuso no português informal/coloquial no Brasil.


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Obrigada, MOC.
> É que a palavra em questão está realmente em completo desuso no português informal/coloquial no Brasil.




Tem razão. Na altura estive a ler algumas coisas sobre esse assunto (infelizmente na altura não escrevi aqui e agora já não sei o _link _). Seja como for, e resumidamente, dizia que no Português do Brasil realmente caíu em desuso, substituida por demais, e segundo o mesmo texto (não sou eu que o estou a dizer), demais estava a começar a ser utilizado também em Portugal em grande escala.

Pessoalmente uso demais apenas em situações pontuais, como por exemplo "Isso é bom demais para ser verdade". Em geral uso demasiado, e julgo que em Portugal não tem qualquer conotação formal. Pelo menos para mim não tem.


----------



## Maria La Portuguesa

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo Dawei!
> 
> Acho que é apenas uma questão de uso geral. Preferimos dizer: _bonita demais para_ do que _demasiado bela_. Ou melhor, há muito mais ocasiões em que dizemos _bonita demais para_.... do que _demasiado bela_!
> Anyway, lembre-se que estou falando sobre o uso no Brasil!




Vanda já vi demasiados posts seus em que dá explicações completamente erradas! Não leve a mal, mas quando não temos a certeza do que estamos a dizer é melhor não dizer nada. 
O uso da língua portuguesa tanto em Portugal como no Brasil não se deve a preferências, mas sim a regras. Essa de V/ Exa. dizer nós preferimos assim ou assado é uma barbaridade para qualquer pessoa que domine o idioma.
A língua portuguesa é complexa, tem muitas regras e excepções à regra, mas nada é por acaso ou deixado ao critério preferencial. 
Tudo tem uma explicação lógica. E se não sabe (é normal que não saibamos tudo dada a riqueza e complexidade da lingua), mas se não sabe não baralhe os outros! É mais sensato! É doloroso ver as suas explicações equivocadas e exemplos mal dados da língua materna.


« a) *De mais* significa demasiado, a mais. É o oposto de "de menos". 
Ex.: Ele come de mais, por isso está gordo! 
Está calor de mais para o meu gosto. 

b) *Demais tem dois significados distintos*: 
1. além disso, de resto, ademais
Ex. Chega de conversas; demais, dói-me a cabeça 

2. os outros, os restantes 
Ex. A Maria e os demais alunos não tiveram aulas. »


demais - intensidade


----------



## Maria La Portuguesa

demais = intensidade
de mais = quantidade


----------



## anaczz

Maria La Portuguesa said:


> Vanda já vi demasiados posts seus em que dá explicações completamente erradas! Não leve a mal, mas quando não temos a certeza do que estamos a dizer é melhor não dizer nada.
> Às vezes temos muita certeza e dizemos bobagens mesmo assim!
> 
> Tudo tem uma explicação lógica.
> A língua tem sua lógica intrínseca, mas não esqueça que o uso modifica a linguagem ao longo do tempo e, muitas vezes, o uso acaba por levar a uma forma ainda mais lógica e conectada com as origens da língua do que certas regras em vigor.
> 
> 
> « a) *De mais* significa demasiado, a mais. É o oposto de "de menos".
> Ex.: Ele come de mais, por isso está gordo!
> Está calor de mais para o meu gosto.
> 
> b) *Demais tem dois significados distintos*:
> 1. além disso, de resto, ademais
> Ex. Chega de conversas; demais, dói-me a cabeça (este uso creio ser exclusivo do PtEu, no Brasil usa-se "ademais", nesse caso)
> 
> 2. os outros, os restantes
> Ex. A Maria e os demais alunos não tiveram aulas. »
> 
> Esta parece ser uma bela explicação para o uso dessas palavras no português europeu, mas não se aplica ao português brasileiro.
> 
> demais - intensidade



Dê uma lida em algumas respostas do Ciberdúvidas sobre demais e de mais, por exemplo esta.
Note que os linguistas que ali respondem têm o cuidado de ressaltar, sempre que cabível, que tal ou qual uso se restringe ao português europeu ou ao brasileiro. Quando a Vanda diz "preferimos" não se refere a uma preferência pessoal, mas a uma preferência da variante brasileira.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Maria La Portuguesa said:


> Vanda já vi demasiados posts seus em que dá explicações completamente erradas! Não leve a mal, mas quando não temos a certeza do que estamos a dizer é melhor não dizer nada.
> Acho que então devemos todos nos calar para o resto da eternidade. Afinal, quando é que realmente podemos ter certeza de alguma coisa? Eu, pelo menos, não tenho certeza nem de que existo...
> 
> O uso da língua portuguesa tanto em Portugal como no Brasil não se deve a preferências, mas sim a regras.
> Agora sou eu quem diz: quando não temos certeza do que estamos a dizer, é melhor não dizer nada... . Acontece que as tais regras variam de dialeto para dialeto. Algo que soa perfeito para um grupo de falantes pode soar pouco usual, estranho ou até agramatical para outro grupo.
> 
> Essa de V/ Exa. dizer nós preferimos assim ou assado é uma barbaridade para qualquer pessoa que domine o idioma.
> Qual é a barbaridade, _darling_? Será que você também não tem suas preferências?
> 
> A língua portuguesa é complexa, tem muitas regras e excepções à regra, mas nada é por acaso ou deixado ao critério preferencial.
> Quem disse? _Honey_, qualquer língua nada mais é do que o resultado de um grande acaso. Pelo visto, você não faz ideia do que seja uma língua, faz?
> 
> Tudo tem uma explicação lógica.
> Doce ilusão...
> 
> E se não sabe (é normal que não saibamos tudo dada a riqueza e complexidade da lingua), mas se não sabe não baralhe os outros! É mais sensato! É doloroso ver as suas explicações equivocadas e exemplos mal dados da língua materna.
> Em geral as explicações da Vanda são muito úteis.
> 
> (...)


Qualquer coisa, eu tenho algumas leituras que podem te ajudar a entender melhor toda essa confusão que você fez.


----------



## Istriano

Eu sempre escrevo _demais _(como uma palavra).




> Se eu disser “não use vírgulas demais”, posso entender que se trata de um advérbio que está se referindo ao verbo usar: “não use demasiadamente as vírgulas”, frase que também se diria deste modo: “não use demasiado as vírgulas” (ouvi muito em Portugal “gosto demasiado”).





> Há frases assim, em que “demais“ aparece ao lado de um substantivo mas na realidade está se reportando ao verbo - explícito ou implícito - anterior ao substantivo. O advérbio não precisa estar necessariamente ao lado da palavra que ele modifica. É o caso de “como o Vasco estava *gastando dinheiro demais *, tinha de acabar nisso”.





> Para a maioria das pessoas fica difícil, diante de tanta sutileza gramatical, saber quando se separam os dois termos na escrita, até porque em ambos a pronúncia e o significado são iguais. Melhor seria simplificar (como já se fez com “porventura” – mas não com “por acaso” – para dar só um exemplo) e escrever sempre junto. Eu mesma já coloquei na 1ª edição do livro Só Vírgulas – método fácil em vinte lições : “Vírgulas demais atravancam o texto, vírgulas de menos podem levar a uma leitura incorreta”. E estou em boa companhia:





> de Clóvis Rossi, na Folha de S. Paulo: “ Custos demais , renda de menos”.
> suplemento ‘Vida Digital' (Veja n° 52): “ Informação demais atrapalha”.
> O corretor ortográfico do Word nem se abala!


 http://www.kplus.com.br/materia.asp?co=237&rv=Gramatica


----------



## Alentugano

Maria La Portuguesa said:


> Vanda já vi demasiados posts seus em que dá explicações completamente erradas!


 E qual é o problema? Explicações erradas segundo qual critério? E que posts são esses, podemos saber?


Maria La Portuguesa said:


> Não leve a mal, mas quando não temos a certeza do que estamos a dizer é melhor não dizer nada.!


 Se adoptarmos este princípio, este fórum não serve para nada, basta-nos comprar uma ou duas gramáticas e está feito. Este fórum é um espaço de debate, confronto e aprendizagem. E, sobretudo, de abertura e tolerância!


----------



## mglenadel

Em defesa da Maria Portuguesa, ela parece praticar o que prega. Apesar de já ter visto inúmeros erros, ala só postou dias vezes até agora. Se bem que ela só se registrou no fórum hoje…


----------



## Portvcale

Só mais dois exemplos:

 "O espectáculo foi demais" = o espectáculo foi fantástico. Aqui, não temos intensidade nem quantidade.

"O espectáculo foi bom demais" = o espetáculo foi muitíssimo bom.


----------



## marta12

Bem!

Como ainda não vi um pedido de desculpas da MARIA LA PORTUGUESA e apesar de lhe dar o benefício da dúvida, de hoje, por ser sexta-feira, estar om o pc desligado, gostaria de dizer:

- Mesmo que a senhora estivesse certa em relação aos comentários da Vanda, *o que não é o caso*, há maneiras e maneiras de criticar, ou fazer observações.
- A senhora até pode saber imenso, mas menos arrogância e mais educação não lhe ficariam mal.
- A senhora além de ter sido ofensiva para com a Vanda, ofendeu também todos os que participam e fazem parte deste fórum quando nos tratou como atrasados mentais.

Por isso, peço eu desculpas a todos e principalmente à Vanda o comentário descabido, ofensivo, rude e agressivo desta minha compatriota.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Bem!
> 
> Como ainda não vi um pedido de desculpas da MARIA LA PORTUGUESA e apesar de lhe dar o benefício da dúvida, de hoje, por ser sexta-feira, estar om o pc desligado, gostaria de dizer:
> 
> - Mesmo que a senhora estivesse certa em relação aos comentários da Vanda, *o que não é o caso*, há maneiras e maneiras de criticar, ou fazer observações.
> - A senhora até pode saber imenso, mas menos arrogância e mais educação não lhe ficariam mal.
> - A senhora além de ter sido ofensiva para com a Vanda, ofendeu também todos os que participam e fazem parte deste fórum quando nos tratou como atrasados mentais.
> 
> Por isso, peço eu desculpas a todos e principalmente à Vanda o comentário descabido, ofensivo, rude e agressivo desta minha compatriota.


Nem mais, a marta12 falou e disse! Concordo plenamente!


----------



## Audie

Dona Maria, bem que seria mais fácil se o uso da língua fosse sempre guiado por regras. Mas não é. São justamente as preferências da maioria que fazem as "regras" mudarem. Podemos não gostar disso, mas não podemos fingir que não é assim.

Entendo o seu incômodo com as respostas nem sempre corretas que todos nós damos aqui. Mas, dos que erram, Vanda talvez seja a que menos impõe uma "verdade" e a que mais se corrige. E "completamente erradas" também é "demais" (=intensidade), não? Além disso, Vanda é uma '_moderesa_' (eu que o diga!) .

Quanto ao tema do fio, o uso de '_demais_' é um bocadinho (ou seria demasiado?) controverso quando visto por portugueses. 

Martita, até que dona Maria nem foi rude. Vejam o que fez um que possivelmente é um compatriota meu neste fio. E a, como sempre, elegância de Outsider, aplicável também à maioria dos portugueses deste fórum.


----------

